# Universist Movement



## Average Joey (Aug 2, 2005)

I found this on Paul`s blog.I am not sure if he posted it or not.Evolutionists/atheists finally acknowledge to having a religious movement.They have forums if you care.

http://www.universist.org/

Have fun.


----------

